# Denon AVR 3313 Zone 2 HDMI question



## htinstallnj (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi, 

So I cannot find this info anywhere in this forum or online.I downloaded the manual and it is still not too clear on this... 

My question is as follows: 

Is it possible to have Zone 2 HDMI playing and have Zone 3 setup for separate speakers without needing a amp to drive the Zone 3 speakers?

I have a main room that has a tv with a drop down projector screen (which will utilize 2 of the HDMI outputs). The HDMI zone 2 will power a TV in another room. I would like this to simply pass audio to the TV, however I do not want another amp to power zone 3 for audio. I am hoping that being Zone 2 is just passing audio via HDMI that Zone 3 would work normally, allowing airplay independently on Zone 3 and without the need of an external amp. 

AAAAAAAANY help would be greatly appreciated as I cannot really see a clear answer anywhere. 


Thanks guys!


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Are you trying to make two different video (picture and sound) outputs from the same Denon receiver?


----------



## htinstallnj (Jan 22, 2013)

yes.....the denon 3313 offers 3 HDMI outs (2 parallel out, 1 Zone 2 out) and I was trying to find out if when viewing a different source to HDMI zone 2, would zone 2 or 3 audio still work without an external amp. I have confirmed that when watching any source through HDMI out 2, it simply passes the audio/video and still lets you use a second zone for audio without the need for an external amp.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Any zone 3 source should be analog L/R ..Typically Zone 2 and 3 on any AVR are made this way ...Your Denon may pass digital through zone 2 since it is parallel (mirror) of main zone.... Experiment with analog inputes to zone 3 and in DENON SETUP make sure your Surround BACK speakers are assigned to zone 3 for amplification...hope this helps lddude:


----------



## Steve3 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello Audio People !

Don't know if there's anybody out there that can give me any information over the Handshake PROBLEM ??? (How to get rid of it) , would be great.
I have a Denon AVR 3313, (super Amp !) the only problem I have, is that it wants to shake too often, when I watch Doly digital programs on TV, the sound falls away every time I change channels in the beginning, If I only use an optical cable it dosen't, and with HDMI it does. I phoned Denon they say it's a problem with the decoder (Tv provider) I phoned the Provider, and they said it is a problem with software from Denon, I just don't know anymore, Iv'e also tried new cables

Hope there's someone with any info Thanks Steve:huh:


----------

